# Horse burgers



## Guest105 (15 Jan 2013)

Watching the news earlier I was shocked to see this.  I do occassionally  enjoy a ham burger in Mcdonalds but never buy frozen ones form the shops.

Is this news likely to damage our reputable food industry abroad, we could well do without it at this present time. 

 Surely the meat processing plants in question must know what kind of meat they importing and why are we importing so much "beef" when we are exporting 90% of our own home produced beef.  It's mind boggling to say the least.


----------



## Leper (16 Jan 2013)

Big Deal! We dont know what is in the packets. Food providers have us conned with "what it says on the label" for years. Watching daytime television yesterday I learned that even when there is openness/transparency there is deviousness. The amount of names for sodium, sugar etc are there to confuse us. We are like lambs to the slaughter when it comes to shopping. And still we bear it. The latest horsemeat and pigmeat claims just add to what we already know.

. . . and of course there will be no laws to jail those guilty. . . and of course the supermarkets will blind us with advertising showing all their products are tracable to source . . .


----------



## Slash (16 Jan 2013)

Larry Goodman strikes again!! Anyone remember the Beef Tribunal?

How long before this man is punished adequately? He clearly doesn't care about damage to Ireland's exports.


----------



## Mucker Man (16 Jan 2013)

SO much for all the ''farm to fork'' guarantees.


----------



## NOAH (16 Jan 2013)

I would not worry about the horse meat aspect, after all it is still eaten worldwide and a delicacy in france but what part of the horse  used would worry me!   Come to think of it thats why I dont eat hamburgers in the first place.


----------



## blueband (16 Jan 2013)

with things like frozen burgers you just never know exactly whats in them. anything can be put on a label, and how many of us even bother to read them!


----------



## Betsy Og (16 Jan 2013)

What I cant understand  is why they dont have the full enquiry behind the scenes and then publish the net result (&have done a practice run with PR consultants before they go public), so instead of "Ireland sells horse burgers labelled as beef" we'd have "French supplier rapped over ingredient cross contamination" - or whatever the net outcome is - I wouldnt have thought horses come with an asses roar (sorry) of the food chain for human consumption in Ireland.

What has happen was v v irresponsible, and just when new international markets are in the balance.

For the record, the latest I've heard is that the only possible contamination came from 1 factory in Monaghan and 1 in Cavan, and that other than the Tesco burger (25% horsey), all the others were only trace elements (0.01% type stuff).

So the real problem has become the impact on Irish exports, whereas it should have been a food ingredients relatively minor issue.


----------



## dereko1969 (16 Jan 2013)

I see where you're coming from, but can you imagine the uproar if it came out - and it would - there would be accusations of cover-ups etc and no-one would believe anything the FSAI said in future. They're in a tricky position but are blameless.

To be honest, I think the pig meat because of the religious reasons may be more harmful than the horse meat.


----------



## Firefly (16 Jan 2013)

dereko1969 said:


> To be honest, I think the pig meat because of the religious reasons may be more harmful than the horse meat.


 
Yeah Betsy, what's wrong with horse meat and why the long face?


----------



## delgirl (16 Jan 2013)

dereko1969 said:


> To be honest, I think the pig meat because of the religious reasons may be more harmful than the horse meat.


Anyone who is serious about their beliefs regarding pork would more than likely buy only Halal or Kosher meat and wouldn't be buying burgers in the local supermarket.

If you want to avoid the uncertainty about what is in your food, just don't eat processed food.  That also includes Spaghetti Bolognese, Lasagne, Cottage Pie and any other dishes that use processed meat from your local eatery as you'd more than likely be surprised at what the contents are.


----------



## Betsy Og (16 Jan 2013)

Firefly said:


> Yeah Betsy, what's wrong with horse meat and why the long face?


 
Sure it would be cannibalism for me , but hey, being a horse has some advantages ............


----------



## liaconn (16 Jan 2013)

I agree. I never buy processed foods with minced meat in them because you just don't know what you're getting.


----------



## Guest105 (16 Jan 2013)

Well if the label says 100% beef then it shoudl contain 100% beef otherwise is it not misleading to the public?


----------



## NOAH (16 Jan 2013)

Of course I forgot to add in Tesco's case " Every little helps"  or on this case " Every Horse Helps"


----------



## delgirl (16 Jan 2013)

cashier said:


> Well if the label says 100% beef then it shoudl contain 100% beef otherwise is it not misleading to the public?


If the label says it's beef, then it should be beef and there's a €2,500 fine plus a possible 6 month prison term according to the fsai's 'Beef Labelling System'.  Someone should be jailed for this, but more than likely no-one will be held accountable as usual.

Even if the label says 100% Beef, particularly where mince and other processed beef products are concerned, that's _*any part*_ of a cow, use your imagination!


----------



## Guest105 (16 Jan 2013)

delgirl said:


> that's _*any part*_ of a cow, use your imagination!


----------



## Firefly (16 Jan 2013)

Betsy Og said:


> Sure it would be cannibalism for me , but hey, being a horse has some advantages ............





Not quite the horse you were though are ya?


----------



## roker (16 Jan 2013)

Mechanically Recover Meat is beef but it is a red gung that is added. Also the Beef may be traceable but the Horse is not. How can they blame additives when there is 30% horse?
quite a lot additives.
Wait until we get escargot in our burgers.


----------



## Betsy Og (16 Jan 2013)

Firefly said:


> Not quite the horse you were though are ya?



Go way owera dah, I think you have your ops mixed up !!!!!


----------



## Time (16 Jan 2013)

I loves a bit of horse steak. I fails to see any problem.


----------



## Firefly (17 Jan 2013)

You can't beat a good bit between your teeth..


----------



## Bronte (17 Jan 2013)

Well instead of throwing away this perfectly good food it could be distributed to the soup kitchens or via St. Vincent de Paul for the needy. People have been known to eat dog food out of a tin, which is generally good horsemeat itself. 

There is no health and safety risk, it doesn't affect any one's religious beliefs and it's demonstrated that they are on the ball food safety wise. I'm sure that I've eaten horsemeat somewhere as has practially any Irish person whose gone abroad. Anything like burger or sausage or even soup is always going to be suspect. I particularly remember 'beef' burgers in Majorca years ago. They were of no type of cow that I recognised. My other half has eaten suckling pig, he got the ear, he's seen eyes in soup, eaten sea snails, and had to drink soup via a staw in Hong Kong. So horsemeat doesn't sound too bad. He tells me frogs legs taste like Chicken.

Down all my local supermarkets I can get rabbits, veal, horse, snails, frogs legs and other things you don't want to know about.  All side by side with beef, pork, chicken and lamb.  There's also live lobsters.  I think you can get dog in Korea and maybe rat too, or would that be in the Indian on Parnell square or the Chinese on O' Connell street.  So I think horse meat I can certainly deal with.


----------



## ajapale (17 Jan 2013)

The funniest tweet I have seen:

Tesco Burgers: Low in Fat, High in Shergar.


----------



## Bronte (17 Jan 2013)

Did the IRA go into the horse meat business?  It must be more lucrative than bank robberies.


----------



## Yachtie (17 Jan 2013)

I never ever buy any processed mince products and very seldom buy mince (other than getting a nice cut of meat at the butchers and having it minced in front of me). It's almost unbeliveable what goes into mince in general - meat that couldn't be sold otherwise, almost always containing a lot of animal fat. Then products like burgers, meatballs, etc. get 'beefed up' by all sorts of binders to hold them together. 

Otherwise, some of the best mince recipes contain more than one type of mince such as %beef + %pork + %lamb or any combination imaginable. For example, most middle eastern mince dishes are %beef + %lamb.


----------



## RonanC (17 Jan 2013)

Anagram of HAMBURGERS is SHERGAR BUM


----------



## WizardDr (17 Jan 2013)

As usual in Ireland we put the cart before the horse.
Isn't the upcoming obesity epidemic facilitated by 'burgers' and the associated rubbish thats 'consumed' with it - such as a gallon coca  cola (and we dont even know whats its in that).

I am just amazed at the burst of outrage.


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Jan 2013)

ajapale said:


> The funniest tweet I have seen:
> 
> Tesco Burgers: Low in Fat, High in Shergar.


"*%$@ your chicken burger, I've a horse inside" is doing quite well 'round Limerick way...


----------



## PaddyBloggit (17 Jan 2013)

Slash said:


> Larry Goodman strikes again!! Anyone remember the Beef Tribunal? ......




You can reminisce here:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...i-millionaire-contaminated-food-supplier.html


----------



## micmclo (18 Jan 2013)

WizardDr said:


> such as a gallon coca  cola (and we dont even know whats its in that).
> 
> I am just amazed at the burst of outrage.



Of course we don't know, Coca Cola has a secret formula that only a handful of the top people in the company know 

edit: I think you know this


----------



## Bronte (18 Jan 2013)

PaddyBloggit said:


> You can reminisce here:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...i-millionaire-contaminated-food-supplier.html


 
Oh yes, what I learnt from him way back then was that if you're too big to fail the banks will bail you out.  Our current crop of developers have the same situation in Nama.  Plus ca change.


----------



## Purple (18 Jan 2013)

Time said:


> I fails to see any problem.



It can give you a dose of the trots.


----------



## bazermc (18 Jan 2013)

Slash said:


> Beef Tribunal?
> QUOTE]
> 
> it is now called the "Horse Tribunal".


----------



## callybags (18 Jan 2013)

I understand that the FSAI have carried out further tests in the two plants implicated in this whole affair.

They obviously don't have the resources to test every burger coming off the production lines, so they carried out a gallop poll.


----------



## Firefly (18 Jan 2013)

Needs sound..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzcLQRXW6B0


----------



## Purple (18 Jan 2013)

It seems to be unfair to blame Larry Goodman for this at this stage. There is no suggestion that he or his company did anything wrong.


----------



## dereko1969 (18 Jan 2013)

Purple said:


> It seems to be unfair to blame Larry Goodman for this at this stage. There is no suggestion that he or his company did anything wrong.


 
Well, it seems that it was imported "material" that caused the equine DNA to be in the burgers which would imply that the material is not tested by ABP before adding it to their burger mix, I can't see how that isn't their responsibility.


----------



## Complainer (20 Jan 2013)

Good to see the horse community standing up for themselves;

http://youtu.be/Dwe8zAPb4V8

Wouldn't your heart go out to the poor security guy?


----------



## Deiseblue (21 Jan 2013)

Guy goes into the chipper & asks for a plain burger & is asked if he's sure he doesn't want anything on it - he hesitates for a moment & then says " ah go on I'll have 20 euros each way "


----------



## Purple (21 Jan 2013)

dereko1969 said:


> Well, it seems that it was imported "material" that caused the equine DNA to be in the burgers which would imply that the material is not tested by ABP before adding it to their burger mix, I can't see how that isn't their responsibility.



Did he knowingly do it? That's what matters and we just don't know that detail yet.


----------



## ajapale (21 Jan 2013)

Does anyone know what "drind" is?


----------



## dereko1969 (21 Jan 2013)

Purple said:


> Did he knowingly do it? That's what matters and we just don't know that detail yet.


 
We then probably get into sins of omission and commission there Purple. The systems in place should detect what is going in allied to the fairly rigorous testing regime in place for Irish sourced "beef", not much point in having one without the other.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Feb 2013)

A second plant now in the same boat [broken link removed]


----------



## Grizzly (5 Feb 2013)

I thought that we had enough beef in Ireland without having to import it?

Do we know who owns the Polish meat factory from where the meat comes from? Has it any connection with Ireland?


----------



## dereko1969 (5 Feb 2013)

It's not beef as you or I would know it, it's basically the cuttings from other meat products that are then used to bulk up cheap burgers - they must be cheaper than our own cuttings to make it worthwhile to import them. 

ABP own some meat factories in Poland, but one that was in the news has apparently been given a clean bill of health.


----------



## Bronte (5 Feb 2013)

Originally when this story broke I didn't think much of it.  Where I live and all over the continent Irish beef is highly prized.  It's a premium product and accordingly priced.  Most times I don't buy it as it's too expensive.  But I do for special occasions and it's absolutely fabulously steak.   

If this is not nipped in the bud, there will be untold damage.  And shame on those who are cutting correrns to make a cheap buck and risking the livelyhoods of so many and the reputation of Irish beef.  At this stage it's not a joke anymore and has reached criminality.


----------



## blueband (5 Feb 2013)

its a bit late to nip it in the bud, its all over the internet now!


----------



## Guest105 (7 Feb 2013)

Breaking news - Findus beef lasagne 100% Horse 


[broken link removed]


It just gets worse.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (7 Feb 2013)

The Daily Mail lost 1%!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...agne-99-horsemeat-dont-know-long-shelves.html


----------



## Marion (7 Feb 2013)

ajapale said:
			
		

> does anybody know what drind is?



"Industry insiders have told the Guardian they believe that an ingredient called "drind", dehydrated rind or skin, may be at the heart of the scandal. It is commonly used to bulk up cheap meat products."



Marion


----------



## Guest105 (7 Feb 2013)

I can't see Findus surviving this, they were always considered that bit more upmarket than supermarkets own brands, can't trust none of them now.


----------



## Leper (8 Feb 2013)

cashier said:


> I can't see Findus surviving this, they were always considered that bit more upmarket than supermarkets own brands, can't trust none of them now.


 
You're right Cashier I've lost my trust in:-
1. Parts of the Catholic Church (although I am a practicing Catholic).
2. Our Politicians (all of them).
3. The EU.
4. Our Banks.
5. The ability of business people to tell the full truth.
6. Our Trades Unions.

In the "big picture" horsemeat barely scratches the surface in Ireland Ltd. But, all of these divert attention from the biggest issue (I can hear our politicians laughing at us - our economy.


----------



## Bronte (8 Feb 2013)

Marion said:


> "Industry insiders have told the Guardian they believe that an ingredient called "drind", dehydrated rind or skin, may be at the heart of the scandal. It is commonly used to bulk up cheap meat products."
> 
> 
> Marion


 
I consider this more spin and lies. 100% horsemeat doesn't come from drind. 

It's now two months since Ireland inc has decided there was a problem. Why is nobody following the horses. Follow the horses and find the source. Surely this cannot be too difficult. 

As for anyone on here not buying 'beef' products, what about pork? Who are they kidding. No burgers, sausages, frozen meat products, ready made meals etc. 

And while they're testing for horse DNA, what about following other animals that go to the knackers yard. I dread to think. I think I'll make home made salmon burgers (fish cakes) this evening despite the kids protestations.


----------



## Bronte (8 Feb 2013)

cashier said:


> I can't see Findus surviving this, they were always considered that bit more upmarket than supermarkets own brands, can't trust none of them now.


 
I don't believe that Findus is at fault. Nor do I believe the supermakets, nor McD or Supermacs are to be blamed (despite the pressure put on suppliers). 

This must be a lucrative trade for some people in the food chain, and it looks like it's widespread. I do wonder how long (months, years) this has been going on. And I'm willing to bet that the likes of Tesco/Findus are going to get to the bottom of this a lot quicker than governments whom I trust not at all who wish to protect the food industry at nearly any cost.


----------



## Betsy Og (8 Feb 2013)

Bronte said:


> Why is nobody following the horses. Follow the horses and find the source. Surely this cannot be too difficult.


 
ehh the horses are in tiny bits, they dont necessarily have any identifiable clues as to their origin. If you're talking about still live horses, there's millions of them and we dont know which are bound for processing anytime soon, and if its horse factories you want checked, perhaps there's shenanigans going on and the horses are being processed where they shouldnt be.

The logical thing is what they have already done, check all the inputs, see which ones neigh, where did they come from, where did the next guy get it etc. etc. all the way back to a factory/factories in Poland.


----------



## Bronte (8 Feb 2013)

Betsy Og said:


> If you're talking about still live horses,
> 
> 
> 
> all the way back to a factory/factories in Poland.


 
Yes I mean follow the live horses.  Follow where the unwanted Irish and UK horses go, see where they are processed, and see where what is produced is sold to.  

As for Poland, they have denied the source is their factories.  I would imagine it's more likely a country that processes and produces horsemeat for human consumption ergo France, Benelux, Spain.  And I think UK and Irish horses are mostly sent to those countries.


----------



## BillK (8 Feb 2013)

I agree with Time. I've eaten horse meat in France and Switzerland and found it very tasty. I would, however, agree totally that the meat should be as labelled.


----------



## roker (8 Feb 2013)

Its the beaf tribunal all over again, because no one was put away last time.



Hot Dogs,  Guaranteed 100% dog meat


----------



## johnwilliams (8 Feb 2013)

yes roker there may be dog meat in this mix for all we know


----------



## Guest105 (8 Feb 2013)

More breaking news now Aldi frozen Ready Meals 100% Horsemeat

The Environment Secretary says a "criminal conspiracy" may be to blame for the deepening scandal, as police join the probe.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Grizzly (11 Feb 2013)

It appears that our Food safety Authority were the first to spot this. Here is an opportunity for Ireland to capitalise on the fact that we have a good food inspectorate.

I would be interested to know why the FSA decided to chek these burgers in the first place. Was it a new piece of kit that they were trying out? Was Pat having his lunch and decided to drop a piece of his lunch in to the machine during his lunch hour? Did they get a tip off?


----------



## Delboy (11 Feb 2013)

a tip off sounds likely to me....this is a scandal thats going to run and run


----------



## Complainer (11 Feb 2013)

SHock horror - traces of beef found in some retail beef burgers today.


----------



## Bronte (12 Feb 2013)

Complainer said:


> SHock horror - traces of beef found in some retail beef burgers today.


 
Well they were talking about donkey (BBC) yesterday so that's an improvement. I'm just waiting for rabbits, cats or dogs. So far I can live with horse and rabbits, but cats or dogs - oh no.

And what's really amazing is the labyrinth way that meat goes through so many brokers who all presumable take a cut (no pun intended) and one does wonder how what you purchase at the end of all this can be so 'relatively' cheap and of good nutritional value.


----------



## Complainer (12 Feb 2013)

Bronte said:


> And what's really amazing is the labyrinth way that meat goes through so many brokes who all presumable take a cut (no pun intended) and one does wonder how what you purchase at the end of all this can be so 'relatively' cheap and of good nutritional value.



Indeed, it is amazing, and the same thought had struck me. Funnily enough, the same thought has also struck me about some of the people-trading brokers! I came across a scenario with an IT contractor working in one of the large multi-nationals. However, between him and the main multinational, there were at least three layers of 'brokers' contracting and sub-contracting services, and all taking their slide out of the value he was creating.


----------



## Grizzly (13 Feb 2013)

Bit like my pension then?


----------



## Bronte (13 Feb 2013)

Yesterday I was shopping in one of the largest chains in Europe and decided to look in the frozen food section for beef productts of which there were pleny. There are beef burgers from different brands (I forgot to look for findus) still in the freezer compartments here. I looked at the ingredients and one of them was 47% beef, all the rest was not meat. This story hasn't fully hit outside UK/Ireland and product has not been removed or else consumers are not that put out about horse.


----------



## delgirl (13 Feb 2013)

It's not only processed meat which is being incorrectly or fraudlently labelled!  My OH used to work for an international hotel chain in Ireland who imported all food products from the UK as they are cheaper.

On the market list, various steaks and cuts of beef were listed as UK beef.  On one consignment which arrived the supplier had put a new label over the existing one and this was only discovered when the vacuum pack was opened and viewed from inside.  

The meat was originally from Brazil and had been relabelled in the UK as UK beef.


----------



## Firefly (13 Feb 2013)

Complainer said:


> Indeed, it is amazing, and the same thought had struck me. Funnily enough, the same thought has also struck me about some of the people-trading brokers! I came across a scenario with an IT contractor working in one of the large multi-nationals. However, between him and the main multinational, there were at least three layers of 'brokers' contracting and sub-contracting services, and all taking their slide out of the value he was creating.


 
This happens a lot and it's usually down to two things: the company purchasing the services can't (or won't) burden their HR departments with the extra admin work - lots of individual contractors on different rates, with different durations, renewing contracts, dealing with different agencies etc. In addition, it can be a cover-your-behind move by the IT manager/director - safer (should something go wrong) that a large, well-known consultancy be hired.

In my experience the end result is usually better for the IT contractor - the rates match the market rate but there are other benefits.. 

Anyway, we digress..


----------



## RonanC (13 Feb 2013)

Bronte said:


> I looked at the ingredients and one of them was 47% beef, all the rest was not meat.


 
Take a look at sausages next time you're in the supermarket


----------



## Ceist Beag (13 Feb 2013)

Bronte said:


> And what's really amazing is the labyrinth way that meat goes through so many brokers who all presumable take a cut (no pun intended) and one does wonder how what you purchase at the end of all this can be so 'relatively' cheap and of good nutritional value.


+1 Bronte, I was shocked at the number of different processors involved in producing a burger!



Bronte said:


> Yesterday I was shopping in one of the largest chains in Europe and decided to look in the frozen food section for beef productts of which there were pleny. There are beef burgers from different brands (I forgot to look for findus) still in the freezer compartments here. I looked at the ingredients and one of them was 47% beef, all the rest was not meat. This story hasn't fully hit outside UK/Ireland and product has not been removed or else consumers are not that put out about horse.



I don't really get your point here Bronte? Are you saying all beef burgers should be pulled from supermarkets as a result of this? Are you saying you never realised the meat content was so low in some burgers? As RonanC said, have a look at the cheap sausages (30% and possibly lower!). There is nothing new in any of this. The issue here is whether or not the 47% beef in those burgers is actually beef or not.


----------



## Bronte (13 Feb 2013)

In general I don't buy processed food so I never had occasion to look at the ingredients. I've never ever bought a frozen burger, pre made lasagne etc from a supermarket as I generally cook from scratch - my main exception to this is fish fingers. So yesterday I only looked at the ingredients to see what was actually in them.

My other half sometimes buys sausages in Ireland, I don't buy sausages as I made my mind up years ago that they are full of rubbish. But one of my kids best friends when staying with us if very picky and will only eat a particular type of sausage this is spicy - so on those odd occasions I did succome and purchase them and will not do so again. And yes I've been to say a BBQ and I've eaten a burger or sausage. And yes I like a burger from Supermacs, and have been known to eat a kebab from Abrakebabra - my kids have never been inside the door of those or the big M either. I try not to instill my bad habits in them. 

In answer to the question should all processed foods be withdrawn, yes anything containing beef, pork, lamb etc until there is absolute clarity on what is in them and then some. And however bad I was before I'll be ten times worse now on processed food. But I never ever got during the beef scare a few years back why steak was ok but a T bone was not. And technically I don't have a problem with horse in a burger as long as I'm told and have the choice.

And if a sausage has only 30% meat, that isn't necessarily a bad thing, what is important is that it's good meat and that the filling is also good whatever it is. I personally don't like a lot of meat so a 'vegetarian' sausage with low meat content if well made can be good.

Delgirl - that's just more proof that labels cannot be trusted. I do hope your OH reported it to the HSE.

And most unfortunately for me in order to support the ski trip of the 11 year olds at my kids school they have a buy lasagne sponsorship each year.  And my fridge is packed with it and I'm seriously comtemplating throwing it out, but then it's a shame to waste what is perfectly good food - we'd eaten it on two days before this story broke.  As outlined I'm convinced it's full of horsemeat but I can live with that.


----------



## Firefly (13 Feb 2013)

Bronte said:


> I generally cook from scratch - my main exception to this is fish fingers.


 
Hi Bronte,

Fish fingers made from fresh cod are yummy and simple to make. There's a decent fish mongers down here in Cork called Good Fish and last week they had 3 cod fillets for a fiver. Bought a bag of cod and the freezer is full of fish fingers now . We even had them ourselves for dinner as they were so good.

Here's what I do:

Cut the Cod into "fingers", dip into beaten eggs and roll in breadcrumbs. I wrap mine individually in tin-foil to avoid them sticking together. 

Firefly.


----------



## Ceist Beag (13 Feb 2013)

Firefly, I tried an alternative coating that was delicious. 
Cut the Cod into "fingers", dip into flour, then beaten eggs and finally roll in crushed cornflakes, yummy!


----------



## Firefly (13 Feb 2013)

Ceist Beag said:


> Firefly, I tried an alternative coating that was delicious.
> Cut the Cod into "fingers", dip into flour, then beaten eggs and finally roll in crushed cornflakes, yummy!


 
Yes, I make chicken nuggets with crushed Cornflakes and the kids love 'em.


----------



## Bronte (14 Feb 2013)

Firefly said:


> they had 3 cod fillets for a fiver. Bought a bag of cod and the freezer is full of fish fingers now . .


 
When that good food is so cheap you'd wonder why anyone has to buy burgers at all. Cod is near on 20 to 25 Euro a kilo here. Sole is 30 to 40 Euro a kilo. But I'll give your receipt a go. They are not so enamoured with my cod tajine which is really really delicious. New ideas for fish are always great.

I watched a podcast of RTE and the guy from the Food safety authority gave me no faith in their competence whatsoever.  All the evidence points to the exact opposite and it was clear as day complaining to them is a waste of time.  As for Ted Walsh, you'd think all horses went to horse heaven.  My OH was often asked to buy a leg of a horse down through the Celtic Tiger and more recently he's been offered the whole animal for zero such is the desire to get rid of them.


----------



## Firefly (14 Feb 2013)

Bronte said:


> When that good food is so cheap you'd wonder why anyone has to buy burgers at all. Cod is near on 20 to 25 Euro a kilo here. Sole


 
Wow..that's really expensive! Cod is usually 12.99 a kilo here and 9.99 the odd time on special.


----------



## Complainer (18 Feb 2013)

Bronte said:


> I watched a podcast of RTE and the guy from the Food safety authority gave me no faith in their competence whatsoever.  All the evidence points to the exact opposite and it was clear as day complaining to them is a waste of time.



You mean the one food safety authority in Europe that managed to first pick up this European-wide problem - that's the food authority that you have no faith in?


----------



## Bronte (19 Feb 2013)

changed my mind.


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 Feb 2013)

Anyone see Panorama last night? The guy from Iceland was unbelievably arrogant. He stated that their beef burgers only contain beef (that's B E E F he said quite emphatically). When the presenter stated that the Irish FSA found 0.1% horse meat in them his answer was "well that's the Irish isn't it"! I could just hear all the owners of Iceland franchises in Ireland groaning!


----------



## johnwilliams (22 Feb 2013)

why didnt the british pick it up, are they all using different tests


----------



## Complainer (22 Feb 2013)

johnwilliams said:


> why didnt the british pick it up, are they all using different tests



Because the Irish Food Safety Authority is the best.


----------



## Guest105 (22 Feb 2013)

Meat processing plant in Tipperary closed after inspectors discover horse meat being exported as beef

http://www.rte.ie/news/2013/0222/369137-tipperary-meat/


another blow to Ireland's food reputation abroad, it certainly won't do the beef industry any good.


----------

